# when will the PPCLI be going to Afghanistan?



## westcoastop (7 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I am about to start basic training, and have been assigned to the PPCLI. Just wonderin when they are due for their next roto?


----------



## TN2IC (7 Dec 2006)

Don't worry. You got tons of time.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2006)

Start by completing BMQ........

crawl, walk, run.....its not as bad as it sounds


----------



## Link (7 Dec 2006)

You could also be attached to another Battle Group, so your chance may come before PPCLI's next roto.


----------



## westcoastop (8 Dec 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Dec 2006)

westcoastop, just worry about getting through your BMQ/SQ/DP1 Infantry (6-8 months long depending on when the courses are booked).  

Mods, maybe the point is made and we should perhaps lock this one down?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2006)

..........And Done.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Dec 2006)

a better question would be: when did we leave? Patricia's have been there on most Rotos, in some number.

You ain't goin' anywhere, anytime soon, so stop worrying about it.

Everyone else: maybe it's not a great idea to tell everyone in the world when they can expect to see certain groups of Candian soldiers leave certain areas at certain times, in order to travel to other areas for certain times. Just a thought. :


----------



## Armymedic (8 Dec 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Everyone else: maybe it's not a great idea to tell everyone in the world when they can expect to see certain groups of Candian soldiers leave certain areas at certain times, in order to travel to other areas for certain times. Just a thought. :



Lets take this one further: Its OPSEC pure and simple. You and your units travel plans should be held in the highest close hold. Nobody outside you and your immediate family should be told about your actual departure and arrival times. It pains me to hear about the news telling the world about another flight of soldiers departing or arriving from thier staging  bases. 

Our leadership and our PAfOs need to smarten up a bit.


----------



## spud (8 Dec 2006)

St. Micheal's Medical Team said:
			
		

> Its OPSEC pure and simple. You and your units travel plans should be held in the highest close hold. Nobody outside you and your immediate family should be told about your actual departure and arrival times. It pains me to hear about the news telling the world about another flight of soldiers departing or arriving from thier staging  bases.
> Our leadership and our PAfOs need to smarten up a bit.



So why not blast this thread to smithereens and be done with it???? 


potato


----------



## Link (8 Dec 2006)

I'm with the rest of you guys, however, I did find this information on other official DND sites, perhaps a memo should be sent to them as well, just a thought.  But shut this one down.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Dec 2006)

spud said:
			
		

> So why not blast this thread to smithereens and be done with it????
> 
> 
> potato


because it's another opportunity to explain the importance of Security. Something that the CF is abominable at. If I just delete the thread, the same thing will appear elsewhere. Hopefully, by pointing out the error, at least one person will catch on.

Me, if I were on the other side, I'd be using this sort of info for all sorts of nefarious purposes.


----------



## Kai_21 (9 Dec 2006)

This is my first post although i joined the sight a while ago, just thought i ought to say that i learned something from this thread just by reading it. I was also interested in when i may go over with ppcli. I have a year or so in the PRes and am CT'ing to Regs were i redo BIQ. Ill just find out when i get to battalion.


----------



## 1175CMR (9 Dec 2006)

I think it was a legitimate asked by a young recruit.  Yes, he needs to crawl, walk, run, and, of course, finish his basic training.  Yes, he will have ample opportunity to deploy over the next few years.  Let us not be too hard on him for asking a question.

As for OPSEC, yes the CF does a terrible job at it but when there are official websites dedicated to the TF (including joining instructions) well, what more can I say.  It is not hard to figure out what units are going

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/tf107/TF107_e.htm
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa/tf108/cmd_message.htm

This entire site is full of OPSEC issues so why worry about it over "unclassified" news.


----------



## super26 (9 Dec 2006)

Totally I agree it should be just left at the fact that the CF is There and that is it!! Does it really matter what regiment is there!!


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Dec 2006)

> This entire site is full of OPSEC issues so why worry about it over "unclassified" news.



So, Mr.Perfect, were you going to make the Staff aware of any of them, or just keep your vague generalizations as fodder for your anti-establishment mini-rant? Grow up.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40907.0.html



> All,
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that we need to be very careful in how we handle potentially sensitive information here. Unfortunately, we are visited from time to time by those who would wish to do harm to our forces, as they seek out information that may be useful to them.
> 
> ...



If you're seeing OPSEC violations and not reporting them to the Site Owner, not only are you irresponsible, you are violating the Conduct Guidelines.


----------

